# Dead or Molting????  Help!!!



## DrJonnyD (Aug 12, 2010)

Not sure what to do.  I came into work this morning and this is how I found my little girl.  I have only had her for two weeks and she appeared to be ready for a molt, but I don’t know for sure.  I don’t know if I should touch her to see if she is alive, or totally leave her alone.  Should I see movement??  Can someone please give me a little advise?  There is no web around her, but again she was new to the enclosure and she never made one.  I don't know if that is any indicator or not.  Thanks


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

Moulting, just leave it be and it will be fine


----------



## Redneck (Aug 12, 2010)

She is molting...


----------



## DrJonnyD (Aug 12, 2010)

thank GOD.  How do you guys know this stuff without touching her.  She doesn't move.  How do you know??  Also if it is a Molt, which I trust you guys it is, how long can she reamin like this.  I was reading a thread this morning about another pulchra that only took twenty minutes.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 12, 2010)

DrJonnyD said:


> thank GOD.  How do you guys know this stuff without touching her.  She doesn't move.  How do you know??


If she was dead.. Her legs would be curled under neath her body.. Being that she is on her back she is molting.. Most of the time (not all the time) T's flip on her back to molt... If she was dead she wouldnt take the time to flip over...

Plus.. A little research can teach you this very basic info....


----------



## Travis K (Aug 12, 2010)

Stick around, you might get to watch the whole thing


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 12, 2010)

DrJonnyD said:


> How do you guys know this stuff without touching her.  She doesn't move.  How do you know??


I really just want to emphasize this:



Redneck said:


> A little *research *can teach you this *very basic info*....


----------



## CAK (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Jonny, They will typically flip and just lay there for a while.  Could be minutes, could be hours...  I'm sure they are doing something internally to prep for the physical shedding and they will lay there lifeless.  Once the actual molt begins, you will see some movement as the legs flex and twitch.  Stick around...    Many people with only a few T's rarely get to see this phenomenon.  



Now, when they are done...    Don't get excited and feed after it flips back.  Don't get excited if the spider lays on it's back for a few hours curled up.  Don't get excited and poke at it.  Don't get excited and try take the molt out right away.

Just leave it alone and make sure the water dish is full.  Lots of times, the spider will get mobile and go for the waterdish when it is safe to move as they will be dehydrated.   

I don't feed my adults for 2 weeks after a molt.  Let the fangs harden fully!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes your T is molting. Keep us updated on how its coming along. Did you have a water dish in there for her already? +1 on the not feeding for a week. at least. I would wait 2 weeks for genus grammostola. They are slow growers and will fast for long periods before and after molting.

 Alot of things have to harden up before its ready to eat. Fangs, stomach lining, esophagus (throat), females reproductive organs, New lungs. Its one of the most stressful things a T HAS under go. Keep a full clean water dish in the enclosure at all times. Enjoy and take pictures. You're lucky youve got to witness the first molt of your first T. Great beginner T also!! welcome to the hobby (addiction).. ;P 

P.S. Buy "The Tarantula Keepers Guide (revised edition 2009)" It will benefit you very much.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Aug 12, 2010)

looks like a molt to me


----------



## DrJonnyD (Aug 12, 2010)

*It is done*

I have a new T.  She is beautiful.  She went from being brown to black.  I am such a happy Daddy.  She is resting now on her back as expected.  I will leave her be for a few weeks.  Thank you guys for all your patience with the new guys like me.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

Good result mate, Im pleased for you


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

Please...Please 
Dont take this the wrong way.

Asking about something as basic as tarantula molting, and on top of that reffering to it as "How do you guys know this stuff without touching her"...
It says, in genreal, quite a lot about you.

You didnt even bother to GOOGLE "Tarantula keeping", "Tarantula care"............"Tarantula upside down in my terrarium".......????????????????

I mean come on...You need to do a bit of work on your own before going through life asking the first question that crosses you mind. It wont help you at all if you dont put  a bit of interest to find things on your own.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not being funny Fran but too many noobs get flamed too easily these days, we should lay of these guys from time to time ehh?

I only have gripes with those who think they know better TBH


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm not being funny Fran but too many noobs get flamed too easily these days, we should lay of these guys from time to time ehh?
> 
> I only have gripes with those whop think they know better TBH


God knows I dont jump on the neck but try to help always...
but sometimes I cant help it.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> God knows I dont jump on the neck but try to help always...
> but sometimes I cant help it.


Yeah I catch your drift dude, but I go by post count and experience


----------



## Redneck (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm not being funny Fran but too many noobs get flamed too easily these days, we should lay of these guys from time to time ehh?
> 
> I only have gripes with those who think they know better TBH


I have to agree with Fran.. Its to often people say "OMG my T is on its back.. Is it dead or dying?" I mean come on.. If someone did just a little research on the animal they are so worried about they would know that the critter is OK & that its molting.. 

This is BASIC information.. Its something anyone that owns a T SHOULD know without having to ask..


----------



## Redneck (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah I catch your drift dude, but I go by post count and experience


Oh.. Also.. Post count is a bad way to judge someones experiance..  I can name one member here that has a butt load more post than yourself.. I think he is at 350+ post vs your 70 posts.. Yet you seem to have more knowledge than him..


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 12, 2010)

Have to agree as well. A simple Google search of "tarantula back" answers the question with the first search result.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Oh.. Also.. Post count is a bad way to judge someones experiance..  I can name one member here that has a butt load more post than yourself.. I think he is at 350+ post vs your 70 posts.. Yet you seem to have more knowledge than him..


 no worries, just sometimes the odd newbie may need help


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 12, 2010)

The thing about post count is that threads like this that are in *chat* don't count, even if they have relevant information and people are contributing accurately.

Also, some people just like to post 'yeah I agree' or 'that's a nice spider' without actually _contributing_ anything.

So while I think post count should play a part in 'sizing-up' someone's experience, you also have to go by the content of their posts and how they present themselves.

Personally, I also take people more seriously who also have proper spelling, grammar, and sentence structure.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Aug 12, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Personally, I also take people more seriously who also have proper spelling, grammar, and sentence structure.


Like me?


----------



## Hentzi (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad she molted ok Jonny, enjoy your Tarantula and do ask questions its what the forum is here for ignore the playground abuse on here


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

DrJonnyD said:


> Just to set some of the record straight.  I have done a grip load of reading and research on caring for my T before I bought it and ever since.  My first thought was that my little girl was molting, but only having one T, now two, for four months, this is the first time I actually experienced a molt for a Terrestrial.  My A.Versicolor has had two, but both were in it's web above ground. Not knowing for sure, I just needed some experience to back up my thoughts.  Now I have it and for that I am appreciative.  It was not like I posted the question in the scientific section.  Sorry to waste your time Fran, but if I offend you so much, why take the time to post.  You don’t need to share your irritability.


A person who has done a "grip load"  of research on tarantulas would know  when and how a tarantula molts.
Take it as you may. 

Ps: I need to share my "irritability" as much as you need to share your opinion regarding it.


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

Hentzi said:


> Glad she molted ok Jonny, enjoy your Tarantula and do ask questions its what the forum is here for ignore the playground abuse on here



Is it imposible to give any constructive critizism without anyone jumping into conclusions?


----------



## kripp_keeper (Aug 12, 2010)

Good example of a "lower" post count.

 Pikaia
Arachnodemon

Join Date: Jul 2004
Location: Residence:Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Location: Anywhere in N. America where 6 wheels can take me!
Posts: 681 



He doesn't even have a thousand, but yet he has a lot more experience then most of the people who do.


----------



## Hentzi (Aug 12, 2010)

Fran said:


> Is it imposible to give any constructive critizism without anyone jumping into conclusions?


Yawn Zzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

Hentzi said:


> Yawn Zzzzzzzzzzzz!


In fact my post was way more useful for him  that your last 2.


----------



## Hentzi (Aug 12, 2010)

Great I'm glad you said that I wouldn't be able to sleep otherwise


----------



## Redneck (Aug 12, 2010)

Hentzi said:


> Yawn Zzzzzzzzzzzz!





Hentzi said:


> Great I'm glad you said that I wouldn't be able to sleep otherwise


Wow.. Talk about childish.. Is there really any point in these posts? One I might be missing? I mean.. Fran was not being rude in any kind of way.. What is the point you are trying to make?


----------



## Fran (Aug 12, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Wow.. Talk about childish.. Is there really any point in these posts? One I might be missing? I mean.. Fran was not being rude in any kind of way.. What is the point you are trying to make?


Thanks   but dont even waste your time, man...You can tell what kind of person posts such stupid posts. He wont take into consideration anything that is being said here.


----------



## curiousme (Aug 12, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah I catch your drift dude, but I go by post count and experience


Going by post count isn't always the best thing to look at.  Now if they have a higher post count and have been here for 3+ years, that carries more weight IMO, but isn't a failsafe method to get good advice.  Personally I watched posts and learned who had valid information and those that don't always.  

Researching and making the advanced search your best buddy will be invaluable in your start of T keeping.  Search by titles, in the tarantula section on the right.  Use key words, like molt, housing, size...etc.........  Also, click on the link in my sig, very valuable!


----------



## CAK (Aug 13, 2010)

I use post count very little by itself anyways.  I look at the typical...   Date they joined and post count at the same time.  But more importantly...  I read a lot!  If you get one "Tool" that insists on posting in every single thread just to make them feel loved (yeah, you all know who you are(where is smalls anyways)) then the weight of what they say means less.  On the flip side...  There are people that post in every thread because they want to help.  Big difference!   and Just reading will help ID those people.  Spend a little time here and you will find the fluff.

Say No To Fluff!







The other hidden benefit to a forum like ours is the ability to vote!  If you post something and the goof that needs love points you in a wrong direction and 15 other people post something different, you also have identified your fluff.  Again...  Say No To Fluff!










Back to the OP...   I'm glad your little one molted safe and you learned some stuff about your critter!


----------



## Blayde (Aug 13, 2010)

Now the only issue I see here is: so if he goes and researches this, and gets the wrong info, then you guys flame him for being wrong. In my personal opinion, Id rather ask people who would know, rather than just read something off the internet, especially just google. You guys treat every new person like a moron, but how are they supposed to learn whats "right" if you wont tell them, just flame them and tell them to google it, then when they come back with the wrong info, you flame them for that to.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 13, 2010)

Personally, I also take people more seriously who also have proper spelling, grammar, and sentence structure.[/QUOTE]

***the above was posted by:- xhexdx***


O! THAT MAKES PLENTY SENSE! SO THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT TARANTULAS MUST HAVE ENGLISH AS THEIR HOME LANGUAGE!?

I Only take people seriosly that dont judge others for rediculous reasons!

Thanx! take care


----------



## Blayde (Aug 13, 2010)

I just think the more experienced people need to tone down a bit. The forums are here for people to ask questions and get help. Some people are a little smarter than to just trust the internet, and what people write, and would rather ask someone, or just ask a group of people in general, which is what a forum is for. You guys have to stop ripping up and down every new person who comes on here, and asks what you think is a stupid question. He asked here, because he wanted to hear what YOU GUYS HAVE TO SAY, and all you guys did was talk down to him, and rant on and on about how easy this info was to find. THAN JUST TELL HIM NEXT TIME, dont carry this into a 3 page forum over stupid questions and how people handle them. Christ he asked a simple question, and now we are talking about post counts and whose more experienced.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 13, 2010)

Blayde said:


> and things just got messier... lol


Lol!

My take on it is:- if you dont have anything helpfull to add! dont say anything at all then!


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Blayde said:


> Now the only issue I see here is: so if he goes and researches this, and gets the wrong info, then you guys flame him for being wrong. In my personal opinion, Id rather ask people who would know, rather than just read something off the internet, especially just google. You guys treat every new person like a moron, but how are they supposed to learn whats "right" if you wont tell them, just flame them and tell them to google it, then when they come back with the wrong info, you flame them for that to.


No one has ripped this guy appart. No-One.


----------



## Blayde (Aug 13, 2010)

Didnt say you ripped him apart, I said you ripped up and down him, meaning all you really did was down talk him and anything he said. He asked a simple question, that was it, all this BS about how easy to to find the answer was unnecessary, and to be honest, came off as rude.




Fran said:


> Please...Please
> Dont take this the wrong way.
> 
> Asking about something as basic as tarantula molting, and on top of that reffering to it as "How do you guys know this stuff without touching her"...
> ...


I dont know about you, but that was pretty subtle, and rude.



Fran said:


> Asking about something as basic as tarantula molting, and on top of that reffering to it as "How do you guys know this stuff without touching her"...
> It says, in genreal, quite a lot about you.


And what exactly does that mean? sounds pretty rude to me and looks a lot like an insult.


----------



## Hentzi (Aug 13, 2010)

Blayde said:


> Now the only issue I see here is: so if he goes and researches this, and gets the wrong info, then you guys flame him for being wrong. In my personal opinion, Id rather ask people who would know, rather than just read something off the internet, especially just google. You guys treat every new person like a moron, but how are they supposed to learn whats "right" if you wont tell them, just flame them and tell them to google it, then when they come back with the wrong info, you flame them for that to.


Knocked the nail on the head with that sir, I just get so fed up when newcomers get put down in such a manner there is no need and can deter a newbie from coming back which is not what its all about. They ask a question we answer to the best of are ability's.


----------



## CAK (Aug 13, 2010)

Hentzi said:


> Knocked the nail on the head with that sir, I just get so fed up when newcomers get put down in such a manner there is no need and can deter a newbie from coming back which is not what its all about. They ask a question we answer to the best of are ability's.


Yep!  I can't count the number of folks that have left this site for others for that reason.


----------



## Blayde (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you Hentzi, I am glad Im not alone here, and to be honest, only Fran really flamed him. 

I understand newbies are frustrating, but dont act so superior to them, or they wont come back. I know people from facebook who dont use this forum anymore BECAUSE there are so many elitist people on here. I understand your right, dont be an arse about it. Be friendly, help the new people so they trust you, and dont end up getting the wrong info. And if someone comes here with the wrong info, tell them, and show them they are wrong, dont Rip on them, talk to them like they are stupid, and treat them like idiots. Its not fair. 

You guys are the only T keepers on the net, and you certainly aren't the only people who think they are right, but do you think being rude to people is gonna make more listen to you? Its just gonna make less listen. You have to understand there are a lot of sources to sort through, and sometimes its just better to get it from someone else rather than just some article or caresheet on another forum. Better yet, READ A LOT OF FORUMS. I read around 3-4 different caresheets per T, and use 2 different forums. I have all but stopped using this one FOR THIS REASON.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 13, 2010)

Blayde said:


> Thank you Hentzi, I am glad Im not alone here, and to be honest, only Fran really flamed him.
> 
> I understand newbies are frustrating, but dont act so superior to them, or they wont come back. I know people from facebook who dont use this forum anymore BECAUSE there are so many elitist people on here. I understand your right, dont be an arse about it. Be friendly, help the new people so they trust you, and dont end up getting the wrong info. And if someone comes here with the wrong info, tell them, and show them they are wrong, dont Rip on them, talk to them like they are stupid, and treat them like idiots. Its not fair.


Correct! and the newbies look up to the more experianced guys! It should be an ohnour to help them right! & if you dont want to, dont say anythin at all!

Thanx


----------



## Julia (Aug 13, 2010)

To the OP:  Congrats on the successful molt!  Were you able to stick around and watch the whole thing or did you just catch the beginning and end?


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 13, 2010)

Julia said:


> To the OP:  Congrats on the successful molt!  Were you able to stick around and watch the whole thing or did you just catch the beginning and end?


I know i was absolutly flabagasted the first time a saw a spider molt! i mast have taken 100 pics! i also initialy thought it was dead! i even picked it up! and put it on wet substate, thinking it was dieing from dehydration! pity there wasnt a 'arachnoboard' back then! it could have saved me some stress!lol thank goodness it still molted correctly! lol


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Blayde and Hentzi, that is ABSOLUTELY ridiculous.

I think you guys dongt hang out around here enough if you are saying that I was being rude with him.
Re read my post, please. I just advice him that something as basic as his question, is a matter that with a VERY SIMPLE research you can find many answers. Not only ALREADY in this website, but in Google.

As far as Hentzi's responses, those were stupid and childish and most certainly DIDNT HELP THE OP AT ALL.


If you guys think that was flaming... what can I say, get a tissue. Really.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

What is ad hominem, Fran?


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> What is ad hominem, Fran?



Depending on what argument ad hominem you are refering to.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

The definition does not depend on a particular statement.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 13, 2010)

Fran you flamed i'm pretty good.
What it he did research or get the basic info and missed a part about molting.
As a noob  
Noob:When you come into the room with a T on it's back not moving you would think it's dead right off.

Then two hours later you  come in saying "My T shedded"!!


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> The definition does not depend on a particular statement.



Whats the antiparticle of the Positron?

...What does that have to do with what we are talking here?


Its quite funny. People jump on the wagon because they think I was flaming the OP not helping him, and the only thing they are aporting to the thread is 0.

I wonder whats more usefull, Advice the OP to do a bit of research or just mambling about when and how did I flame him.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations on replying with out insult, or sarcastic smiley faces.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> Congratulations on replying with out insult, or sarcastic smiley faces.


"Without" is written all together. 

Ps: Yet again nothing to aport to the thread. This is how people gets his post count high. Posting stupid crap on the  sections.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

I wanted to leave you an out.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 13, 2010)

Fran said:


> Whats the antiparticle of the Positron?
> 
> I wonder whats more usefull, Advice the OP to do a bit of research or just mambling about when and how did I flame him.


Well You're obvoiusly in a rude tone.I think most people would prefer it like this.


Next time do a little research on your T before you buy it KK.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 13, 2010)

Fran said:


> This is how people gets his post count high. Posting stupid crap on the  sections.


You have a fairly high post count do you post stupid crap??
Are you saying everbody with a high post count posts stupid crap Hmm.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 13, 2010)

(I corrected the quotes for you)



spiderworld said:


> xhexdx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you don't properly understand English?

I never said anything about what people do or don't know based on their spelling, grammar, and sentence structure.  I said *I take them more seriously*.  I have noticed most of your posts not only lack the above, but they also lack any sort of helpful information. 

Coincidence?

It's quite easy to pick out people who do not speak perfect English but still know what they're talking about (Falk), so your entire post is absolutely ridiculous.

To everyone else whose panties are in a bunch:

Did you miss the post where someone (I can't remember who at the moment) said a simple google search had the correct answer on the *first hit*?  I'd love for some of you to show me a google search where there was misinformation *regarding this exact topic (flipping to molt)* within the *first five hits* of the search results.  Unless you search something completely irrelevant, I doubt you will find it.

Otherwise, yes, I can agree that searching google for everything will tend to provide more misinformation then searching Arachnoboards.  However, Arachnoboards does have search functionality, and again, I bet you could search here using the same terms as you would on google regarding this exact topic, and not find a thread that has a unanimous "it's dead" (misinformation) result within the first five hits, if even at all.

Please grow some thicker skin, guys.


----------



## JamieC (Aug 13, 2010)

I have to agree with Fran. 

The OP stated he has had the spider for 2 weeks. Plenty of research can be done in that time and not knowing something as basic as this shows little or no reading has been done whatsoever. :?

You should really be reading up on the spiders you keep before you even buy them.


----------



## CAK (Aug 13, 2010)

JamieC said:


> I have to agree with Fran.
> 
> The OP stated he has had the spider for 2 weeks. Plenty of research can be done in that time and not knowing something as basic as this shows little or no reading has been done whatsoever. :?
> 
> You should really be reading up on the spiders you keep before you even buy them.


And nobody has ever jumped into something and just asked questions later????   I can totally see jumping into this and not expecting this kind of thing to pop up in the first two weeks.  In fact, I can totally see my procrastination kicking in and say Eh, I'll read more this weekend.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

The point you seem to be missing is that most up us were taught as kids that the only bad question is the one you never ask. I don't think people should be made to feel embarrassment, or the threat of being embarrassed by asking a question.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 13, 2010)

CAK said:


> And nobody has ever jumped into something and just asked questions later????   I can totally see jumping into this and not expecting this kind of thing to pop up in the first two weeks.  In fact, I can totally see my procrastination kicking in and say Eh, I'll read more this weekend.


Partial quote from a different thread, but I feel it's relevant:



xhexdx said:


> I have friends who bought a flying squirrel at a local show because they thought it was neat and wanted it at that moment in time.
> 
> It sits in the corner of their apartment and is never held, talked to, or given any other kind of attention.  They make sure it has food and water, but that's as far as it goes.
> 
> ...


----------



Red Beard said:


> The point you seem to be missing is that most up us were taught as kids that the only bad question is the one you never ask. I don't think people should be made to feel embarrassment, or the threat of being embarrassed by asking a question.


Here's the sequence of events for this thread:

OP asks question.
Question answered, OP urged to do some research.
Others chime in to 'defend' the OP by flaming the individuals who suggested the OP do some research.
FLAME ARGUE FLAME ARGUE FLAME ARGUE

So who is really to blame here?


----------



## Blayde (Aug 13, 2010)

Fran said:


> Asking about something as basic as tarantula molting, and on top of that reffering to it as "How do you guys know this stuff without touching her"...
> It says, in genreal, quite a lot about you.


Giving someone advice is one thing, but that was unnecessary. Your tone and the way you say things is rude. 

Hex, I am not saying anyone is right, I am saying some of you guys need to tone it back. Ok, your frustrated, then dont even bother saying anything. Theres no need to say crap like that if your giving someone advice.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Blayde said:


> Giving someone advice is one thing, but that was unnecessary. Your tone and the way you say things is rude.
> 
> Hex, I am not saying anyone is right, I am saying some of you guys need to tone it back. Ok, your frustrated, then dont even bother saying anything. Theres no need to say crap like that if your giving someone advice.


Where the hell is the bad tone in that sentence BESIDES the tone YOU are interpreting it???????

Why dont you apply it to yourself and stop complaining if you dont have ANYTHING valuable for the OP?


----------



## JamieC (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> The point you seem to be missing is that most up us were taught as kids that the only bad question is the one you never ask. I don't think people should be made to feel embarrassment, or the threat of being embarrassed by asking a question.


There is no harm in asking a question. Nobody was made to feel embarrassed.

In fact the OP didn't appear to take any offense at all. So why others did is beyond me :?


----------



## curiousme (Aug 13, 2010)

Geez! :wall::wall::wall::wall: 

To everyone trying to defend the OP's feelings, quit trying to be the niceness police and let the OP be responsible for whatever critiques they have to say about the posts in his thread.  You have no reason to run into a thread to tell people to be nice.  If you have a problem with a certain person's post, send them a message.  Quit fleshing out pages of discussion about who was flaming, who said what, what a person 'meant' by what they said, or your interpretation of what someone meant.  Mind your own feelings, speak out if they are hurt in your thread, but quit trying to be like a grown-up that has to chastise someone for saying something that they wouldn't.:evil::evil:

and Happy Friday the 13th


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

How do you interrupt post #13?

A lesson in conflict resolution. If notice people are complaining about your advice, try saying something nice before you lay into the insults.

The OP did a good job of taking pictures and asking before he proceed. He knew enough to suspect it was in premolt, and really just asked for reassurance.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> How do you interrupt post #13?
> 
> A lesson in conflict resolution. If notice people are complaining about your advice, try saying something nice before you lay into the insults.
> 
> The OP did a good job of taking pictures and asking before he proceed. He knew enough to suspect it was in premolt, and really just asked for reassurance.



Where are the insults.Could you tell me at what point  in that post I insulted him?
:?


----------



## JamieC (Aug 13, 2010)

Fran said:


> Please...Please
> Dont take this the wrong way.


The part of post 13 that some clearly missed.

Clearly, there was no offense intended.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't take this the wrong way, but your an embarrassment. 

That is like when someone says it is not about the money, and you know it really is about the money.

Nice Police.... that is priceless, Curiousme, and you are right, time to drop it.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but your an embarrassment.
> 
> That is like when someone says it is not about the money, and you know it really is about the money.
> 
> Nice Police.... that is priceless, Curiousme, and you are right, time to drop it.



Yes. Drop it. Since you dont have antything to back up your argument (No insults, no embarrasement) ...Then drop it. Please.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 13, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> (I corrected the quotes for you)
> Maybe you don't properly understand English?
> 
> I never said anything about what people do or don't know based on their spelling, grammar, and sentence structure.  I said *I take them more seriously*.
> ...


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok Fran, only because you asked. What follows the period of the last paragraph in post thirteen? 

The truth is I get your sense of humor, I talk to my friends like they are idiots all of the time. I also know that doesn't work with the general public.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> Ok Fran, only because you asked. What follows the period of the last paragraph in post thirteen?
> 
> The truth is I get your sense of humor, I talk to my friends like they are idiots all of the time. I also know that doesn't work with the general public.


Yet again, its up to how you want to take it. No humor was intended, no insults, no embarrasment.

Im still waiting.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm curious how a bunch of tarantula freaks are considered the 'general public'. :?


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 13, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Fran you flamed i'm pretty good.
> What it he did research or get the basic info and missed a part about molting.
> As a noob
> Noob:When you come into the room with a T on it's back not moving you would think it's dead right off.
> ...


Clairify what it is your trying to say. :?


----------



## B8709 (Aug 13, 2010)

Why does everyone have to argue on every other topic?  Such predictable nonsense....
Let's just stick with "Your T is molting.Yay. Congratulations."


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh yeah read Fran's post wrong,sorry fran

Congrats on the molt.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I'm curious how a bunch of tarantula freaks are considered the 'general public'. :?


If they read this board, they might think trantula freaks have a lot of free time which they should spend searching google.


----------



## CAK (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> If they read this board, *they might think trantula freaks have a lot of free time* which they should spend searching google.


Now that was funny!!!!!


----------



## JOBAH (Aug 13, 2010)

I think that someone who want to get ANY animal, MUST get informed BEFORE he get one (atleast the basic care). How hard is to read the stickies? When you read all the stickies, and do a search, and you still have any question or dilema, THEN you can ask "good" question.. This is a very good forum, with valid information. Many people like xhexdx, fran... know what are they talking about. Anyone think that this stickies have bad info?! (especifically for OP question). 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=153508

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145454

sorry for my spelling....


----------



## CAK (Aug 13, 2010)

JOBAH said:


> I think that someone who want to get ANY animal, MUST get informed BEFORE he get one (atleast the basic care). How hard is to read the stickies? When you read all the stickies, and do a search, and you still have any question or dilema, THEN you can ask "good" question.. This is a very good forum, with valid information. Many people like xhexdx, fran... know what are they talking about. Anyone think that this stickies have bad info?! (especifically for OP question).
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=153508
> 
> ...


I partially agree with you.  My only issue...   Not everyone is on Arachnoboards and not everyone knows about stickies.  I certainly didn't.  And I found AB "AFTER" my first spider.

Added:

You mention you must fully informed before you get an animal and how hard is it to read stickies...     


Not everyone is on AB first for stickies and then gets a spider.  Relax, many people get the cart before the horse.


----------



## JOBAH (Aug 13, 2010)

we are talking about "dead or molting?".. OP obviously know about AB, and know how to start a new thread, so he should know how to find the stickies, they are very easy to find. or just do a search..  

I said atleast the basic care... AB is not the only place that you can find info on tarantulas. 

and I am relaxed, no worries


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

JOBAH said:


> we are talking about "dead or molting?".. OP obviously know about AB, and know how to start a new thread, so he should know how to find the stickies, they are very easy to find. or just do a search..
> 
> I said atleast the basic care... AB is not the only place that you can find info on tarantulas.
> 
> and I am relaxed, no worries


It is a very simple reasoning. I fully agree with you.

*Im not an expert *, but I did my fair share of reading and researching about Theraphosids. Not only via Internet, but via books and documentaries  ( I started in 1996, I didnt have Internet at home then) .

No one is calling anything to the OP, neither is embarrasing him...We are only advising that a very basic research should be done prior getting an animal of any kind.

While some specific questions wont be easy to find the answers for, something like the way tarantulas grow is absolutely the ABC of tarantula keeping.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## mike w (Aug 13, 2010)

Just something to think about. We all were new to this hobby one time or another. Some of us are more inclined to self research tecniques for learning, while others tend to ask more questions to learn. The only dumb question maybe the one that is not asked!


----------



## DrJonnyD (Aug 13, 2010)

*It's the new guy again*

I am truly grateful for this site and the information on it.  I am one of those people that want to go to the one or two people who know.  After reading many of the posts here on this site I developed the understanding that much of the information found in books is outdated or just incorrect.  I would prefer to go to those that know the correct info.  That being said, I know the Molting or Dead question may have been one that did not need to be asked.  I could have waited an hour or two and figured it out all on my own.  It was my initial response to ask “Daddy” if what was happening was what I thought was happening, both out of excitement and fear.  What I got back, was unwelcoming.  I didn’t know the responses on this site had to live up to a certain standard or level of experience.  I was looking for a fast answer, since it was happening in real time, so I turned to those that could give it to me now.  I am sorry this has turned into a waste of everyone’s time and that my name is associated with this thread.  I will read and do all the research before I post again, that I promise.


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

DrJonnyD said:


> I am truly grateful for this site and the information on it.  I am one of those people that want to go to the one or two people who know.  After reading many of the posts here on this site I developed the understanding that much of the information found in books is outdated or just incorrect.  I would prefer to go to those that know the correct info.  That being said, I know the Molting or Dead question may have been one that did not need to be asked.  I could have waited an hour or two and figured it out all on my own.  It was my initial response to ask “Daddy” if what was happening was what I thought was happening, both out of excitement and fear.  What I got back, was unwelcoming.  I didn’t know the responses on this site had to live up to a certain standard or level of experience.  I was looking for a fast answer, since it was happening in real time, so I turned to those that could give it to me now.  I am sorry this has turned into a waste of everyone’s time and that my name is associated with this thread.  I will read and do all the research before I post again, that I promise.


If my response was perceived as  unwelcoming, I do apologice. It was not intended that way, but honestly just to "push" a sense of research rather than asking right away.
Again, it was not intended that way.

Now please, in ANY case, dont take my response as the response of the site.
Arachnoboards is Arachnoboards, and Fran is myself.  You dont need to live up to any standards to post here, at least, they are not setted by me.
I am a member like yourself.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

Fran said:


> Please...Please
> Dont take this the wrong way.
> 
> Asking about something as basic as tarantula molting, and on top of that reffering to it as "How do you guys know this stuff without touching her"...
> ...


Can you explain the use of the embarrassment emoticon, Fran? Why do you feel it is ok to call out his character in the first paragrah, then assume you know what he has searched for, and that this is the first question that crossed his mind? You are smarter than this, quit acting like you don't get it.

Your post was a parrot post to begin with, it had already been suggested that a you can find this type of information by searching. You didn't add anything new, only said that his question revealed something about his charater, then you end with the embarrassment emticon. Why do that?


----------



## Fran (Aug 13, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> Can you explain the use of the embarrassment emoticon, Fran? Why do you feel it is ok to call out his character in the first paragrah, then assume you know what he has searched for, and that this is the first question that crassed his mind? You are smarter than this, quit acting like you don't get it.
> 
> Your post was a parrot post to begin with, it had already been suggested that a you can find this type of information by searching. You didn't add anything new, only said that his question revealed something about his charater, then you end with the embarrassment emticon. Why do that?



I am done with you. What I needed to say to the OP was said. Period.

But just so you stop the picking, that is an emoticon that was used because I felt like it. How you want to  interpret it, its up to you.

You are not to say whats ok for me to post or not. As long as is within the rules, what I post or not is sincerely none of your bussines.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 13, 2010)

That is right, and I'll ride this horse all the way to the barn and put it away wet.


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Aug 13, 2010)

Why doesn't everyone just drop it?? The guy got his information, that is all that is needed. There is no need for all the other posts unless there are informative.


 and congrats on the molt! Very exciting thing to witness!


----------



## DrJonnyD (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Fran. I do believe this whole conversation has been blown way out.  I understand the motivation for your responses and appreciate your semi apology.  I am glad to see so many people get so very emotional over their Ts and their care.  I hope to continue learning about my own. I have to start somewhere.


----------

